# 2 scottish folds 1 love



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

Please look at their love, they hug, kiss and lick their fur so gently . 2 tabby scottish folds. 7month- white female Hoy Hoy and 3 month- tiger male Tuti


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They do look as if they are the best of friends. lovely pictures. I love the colour of Hoy Hoy's lead too!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love them!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

So cute....lovely pics.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww they are sooo gorgeous, i want them both!!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahh, Tuti is back! I love looking at pics of your cat, so so cute! Hoy Hoy is lovely too, very striking  are they both yours or are they just friends?


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Want!!!!!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They look adorable.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what cuties


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

they are both mine, Tuti is such a good boy when he always spares his meal for hoy hoy. . These pix were taken when Tuti was going out for Tanning ^_^


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tuti is so cute - he looks very smart in his little coat and red harness


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG, as if its possible for me to love your cat anymore! The little woolly jacket is so cute! Please please please tell me where you live so I can come steal him! :biggrin: Gorgeous.


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks guys... They are a male and a female but I will neuter them one day. Some people told me that my Hoy Hoy have a British Shorthair Face... Is it true or it's just how the scottish fold faces are??


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is front face of Hoy Hoy


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Tut,

They are absolutely beautiful cats, love their faces. They look well loved, I bet you get so much enjoyment out of them.

Izzie


----------

